# First time bookshelf buyer. KEF vs Wharfedale. $300



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

I am upgrading from a Klipsch ProMedia 4.1 computer speaker set. Eventually going to have a 5.1 setup, but can only start with a 2.1 setup due to financial reasons.

I have an Onkyo TX-SR506 to run them on.

I want to be able to play them LOUD for music, movies, and parties. (Rock, Electronic, Hip-Hop, Post-Rock, Experimental, Indie)

I have a $300 MAX budget for a pair of bookshelfs.

I think I have narrowed it down to the 

KEF iQ3
Wharfedale 9.2

maybe Acculine A1R

What do you guys think, which would be the better buy?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all .... Welcome :wave:



exospire said:


> KEF iQ3
> Wharfedale 9.2
> maybe Acculine A1R
> 
> What do you guys think, which would be the better buy?


Looking at the specification KEF has the better frequency response, can handle more power (15-120 watts) and more efficient with a 89dB sensitivity.

I think they're all good ... check if the companies will allow you to test them at home and return if you don't like them (some companies do it); on a side note Wharfedale website shows that they're backordered :yes:


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Hey, thanks
I can't audition them theres just no stores here that has the models I'm looking at. I am leaning towards the KEF's... but is their design of having the tweeter on top of the midrange going to sound better than the separate TM on the wharfedales, or doesn't that really matter?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I don't think is a problem (car speakers are build the same way, tweeter on top of woofers) .... well see what other will say :yes:

Here is a link with a couple of reviews and to compare prices or to buy them ....http://www.hometheatershack.com/ele...F_iQ3_2_Way_Bookshelf_Speakers_Black_Ash.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2008)

Alright, so the Wharfedale's sensitivity is 86db at 6ohms nominal and the KEF's are 89db at 8 ohms nominal. Since my Onkyo is rated at 8 ohms 75w / ch... does this mean that the KEF's would be able to play easier and louder than the Wharfedale's? I'm trying to get a sense of how loud I'll be able to play them vs my Klipsch 4.1 Promedia's. My rear channels don't work anymore so I'm just using the 4.1's as a 2.1 setup right now, and they can still get pretty loud. Will the bookshelfs be a noticeable improvement over the Klipsch's? The Klipsch's use a horn tweeter, a 3" midrange driver, and only weigh 2lbs each for reference...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Neither.

Get a pair of Infinity Primus P162s for $205 a pair.

http://www.stereophile.com/standloudspeakers/1007inf/

The addition of Infinity Primus P362 towers, an Infinity Primus C350 center and an Infinity PS212 sub for 5.1 is a no brainer.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

How and why is it better? Are there any reviews comparing the 2?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

All I can offer is that I think the Infinity Primus P162s are a better value, that I like the sound of them as well as the KEF iQ3 or Wharfedale 9.2 (except the Wharfedales are absolutely delightful with vocals, but that does not seem to be your cup of tea based on your stated music preferences), and that when you can afford it, integration for a 5.1 system will be easier by adding other Infinity Primus units.


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

How about The Paradigm Atom. They've been reviewed very well, and I love the sound of Paradigm. You can finish out the remainder of the 5.1 for a pretty good deal too. 

Axiom's are pretty good from what I've been told also. You should check them out. 

I would also recommend Klipsch. Retail pricing is over your limit, but you can probably find some on the street or the net in your range. Very efficient speakers. I love them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

I think you would be very happy with the KEFs. They are great looking speakers. I have a friend with iQ1's in the Walnut finish and they look pretty awesome mounted on either side of his plasma. He has no problem cranking them for music at parties. I have no doubt that they will knock the socks off of your PC speakers. You'll want to make sure you also have a decent subwoofer. For a lot of the types of music you're talking about, the subwoofer could end up being your weakest link.

I'm a little skeptical about the advice to purchase an Infinity speaker set and sub. I have the Infinity Beta series and love them, but I would not have chosen the Infinity sub when there are so many awesome internet-direct companies out there right now.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DapperDanMan said:


> I'm a little skeptical about the advice to purchase an Infinity speaker set and sub. I have the Infinity Beta series and love them, but I would not have chosen the Infinity sub when there are so many awesome internet-direct companies out there right now.


So, you mean that you'll recommend the Infinity speakers but not the sub, Right???

I think they have some good subs (depending on the room were they'll be used, response that you're looking for and specially budget).

I have the TSS750, my room is 9'X18'x8' ...and is paired with a Velodyne VRP 1000; I'm happy with the results :yes: ...but I want more bass, to get a good sub you need some $$$ so I'm going the DIY route, is almost ready :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2008)

salvasol said:


> So, you mean that you'll recommend the Infinity speakers but not the sub, Right???


I haven't tried the Primus speakers or the sub in question. I'm sure they're all pretty good. If I were in his shoes I'd get the KEFs and start saving up for a good sub from HSU, SVS, Epik, AV123, etc. (or head over to the DIY forum )


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

I have KEF speakers KHT2005.2 and they sound awesome!!


----------



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I have KEF fronts iQ5s and an iQ2 centre. It has only been a month but I really like them so far.


----------



## hat_man (Feb 19, 2009)

I know this isn't completely related to your question, but I have had a pair of KEF Reference 104/2s since the 80s, and to me are still some of the best sounding speakers I've ever heard. I plan to seriously consider KEFs for my HT as well.


----------



## olddog (Dec 21, 2008)

See if you can find a set of Warfdale Zaldek S2000. The whole surround inc. sub. should not run you over 300.00. They are big over in Europe but fell flat on their face (du to poor marketing decisions) here in the states. They have a good sound and LOVE to play loud. They were built for traveling DJs and small clubs.
specs.
Speakers Warfdale Zaldek S2000 with center and surrounds
High-output center channel loudspeaker 
Dual 6.5” polycarbonate laminate bass drivers 
Horn midrange and horn tweeter 
Wired internally with premium Monster XP speaker cable 
Heavy-duty MDF cabinet construction 
Recommended amplifier power 20W-150W 
Nominal impedance 6 ohm (suitable for 8 ohm amplifier) 
Sensitivity (for 2.83v at 1m) 90dB 
Frequency range at -6dB: 75Hz to 29kHz 
Crossover frequencies at 2kHz and 7kHz 
Dimensions (H x W x D): 8.5” x 24” x 10
Try a Google


----------



## punman (Feb 21, 2009)

I just added some KEF iQ1s for surrounds last weekend and with KEF fronts iQ5s and an iQ2 centre I am pretty happy. I found most of them on half price sales so felt they were good value.
At full suggested retail price I might have considered other brands but in the price range I paid I was happy with my choices.


----------



## random username (Feb 28, 2009)

I think I know where you are at. I was once there. Those speakers are going to get the pounded out of them, and that's ok. The way I handled it, I bought used stuff...back in the day it was pawn shop but now we have ebay etc. You can use up your budget on a set of nice bookshelf speakers with 5 or 6.5" woofers, the sound quality overall will be good but no matter what anyone says, size matters and there's only so much bass to be had from small drivers.

If you are going to have parties, you gotta have bass...and no wimpy bookshelf speaker is going to do that on its own.

I suggest buying used speakers with an emphasis on power handling and driver size...along with a subwoofer of some type. No, they may not be the most articulate speakers. And yes, the bass may be a bit boomy. But it will rock.

Consider this a "throwaway" system, to be later upgraded with more expensive components. After all, you can always use this as your 2nd system, garage, etc.

That's just my suggestion from left field, feel free to ignore my advice if i've miscalculated your situation.


----------

